# meat seeker 3blade 2"



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any body have any video or pics of meat seeker 3 2" in action entry exit holes blood trails ect. or just testimonies?


----------



## TheCracker (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought 3 to tryout this year but have nothing to report. 

My 3 blade 1.5's have worked flawlessly though. I have shot 5 animals(4 deer and 1 small hog) with them and every one had complete blade deployment and excellent blood trails. They also fly exactly like field points.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd like to know too.... The 1.5 3-blade versions have worked well for me as well. But a bigger cutting area (with enough energy behind the tip) should be desirable, right?..... (all other factors being equal)

There's also this new variation: http://www.sanfordinnovations.com/expandead/

I read somewhere this expandable is also made/sold by same guy who designed the meat seeker..... (notice the similarities)

Interestingly enough, the expandead is designed to be used as either an expandable, or fixed blade. (blades can be pre-locked & shot in the open position) ~Also, the blades are .040 thick.... RUGGED!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

2011 Success with Meat Seekers:

The 2 inch Meat Seekers have a rounded (parabolic shape) that "floats" as it enters game.....
In some tests I reviewed, because of this, the 2 inch blades actually penetrated further than 1.5 inch Meat Seeker blades, as they don't open as wide/lock when hitting bone etc... IMHO, 2 in. Meat Seekers do a great job on Deer, but I can't comment on larger game.....

Massive bleeding, and exit (bleed) hole in all deer I shot in 2011 with Meat Seekers. (Arrows w/ 2in. Meat Seekers did not always completely exit deer, but they always cut a respectable hole all the way through.)

Fly like a practice tip. They do however make a little buzzing noise if not seated firmly against quiver foam....
Also, the are one shot "throw aways" IMHO. 3 for 3 shots on deer this past fall (2011) with less than 100 yards run. Plenty of blood beginning @ approx 15 yards from impact....

Unless something new hits the market, the only other blades I intend to try next year are ExpanDead.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1694886&p=1063861725#post1063861725

(visit their website: SanfordInnovations.com)


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

I use them....used plenty of rages too...mseekers 3 blade 2 inch....stave much bigger holes in whitetails for sure....I like the offset blades.fly real good...they will be in my tackle box for a while....for sure....


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

I used them last year along with rages, they put some heck of some holes in whatever your shooting and are accurate too. Ill post some pics

Buck i shot here in NC on video last yr:








Doe i shot in the head with a meetseeker on video lol :








Some coyotes with the meetseeker


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's a review I did on them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqnRfsElCe4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's real world results of them showing the blood trail entrance and exit holes on doe I shot 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIVbL2AVvVM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

huntinguyg said:


> I used them last year along with rages, they put some heck of some holes in whatever your shooting and are accurate too. Ill post some pics
> 
> Buck i shot here in NC on video last yr:
> View attachment 1337875
> ...


nice buck but out of respect for the animal and the view of hunters to the non hunters, images of your headshot on that doe make us look bad for one and its makes you look unethical. PLease take down the picture of the doe.


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Id rather shoot a deer in the head than shoot one in the shoulder and let it die of infection. If you miss the head you miss. Thats how i shoot does, with a gun or a bow and you waste 0 meat either. Everyone has there own way of doing things and thats just mine.



AZwarts said:


> nice buck but out of respect for the animal and the view of hunters to the non hunters, images of your headshot on that doe make us look bad for one and its makes you look unethical. PLease take down the picture of the doe.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

hunt whatever way you would like I can't stop you but this just adds fuel to the antis fire


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

I mean don't care about you posting the pics but that's very bad habit you have going for head shots especially if you say its cause you fear wounding a deer a head shot has a lot of room for failure its very small target that they can move very fast have way more potential to wound a deer by trying head shots u could hit the jaw and bust it to pieces then the deer would have to starve to death for over a month and about a hundred other worse case scenarios


----------

